# BREEDING QUESTION



## CanadianAmphibian (Jul 27, 2006)

Hi guys! I' m just wondering if there is a good month to breed. :wink: I have 4 D. Azureus and a pair of D. Tinctorius "Cobalt". Thanks guys.


----------



## xfrogx (Jul 5, 2006)

You can breed these frogs all year around, though some people will do something like a dry season and a wet season, though Ive had no problem with a little mist everyday.


----------



## CanadianAmphibian (Jul 27, 2006)

So if you mist everyday they would still breed even if you don' t do dry and wet season? Do you mist twice a day or just once?

thanks,

Fred


----------



## amphibianfreak (Jul 21, 2004)

I've noticed that most frogs will make their own seasons. While heavy feeding, misting, etc..can play a role into inducing breeding, if you just let them at it and do everything pretty normal( temps, humidity, appropriate feeding) they will start on their own


----------



## CanadianAmphibian (Jul 27, 2006)

Thanks for the input guys.  I really appreciate it.

Fred


----------



## Dancing frogs (Feb 20, 2004)

Also, with most darts, and some mantellas, when you want them to stop breeding, you almost have to get the soil dry enough to crack, and decrease feeding substantially to get them to stop...a fine line between getting them to stop breeding and being dangerous to the frog.

In most cases, not worth the bother, though if a pair has been breeding non-stop for a while, and egg/tad health is going downhill, a break may do some good, though just separating the frogs may be a healthier way to do that.


----------



## CanadianAmphibian (Jul 27, 2006)

Interesting guys. A friend of mine actually separate his females and males. His D. Azureus keeps on breeding.


----------



## xfrogx (Jul 5, 2006)

Dancing frogs said:


> Also, with most darts, and some mantellas, when you want them to stop breeding, you almost have to get the soil dry enough to crack, and decrease feeding substantially to get them to stop...a fine line between getting them to stop breeding and being dangerous to the frog.
> 
> In most cases, not worth the bother, though if a pair has been breeding non-stop for a while, and egg/tad health is going downhill, a break may do some good, though just separating the frogs may be a healthier way to do that.


Im curious as to where you put them when you split them up. Ive only split up a few in the past and I would just use a huge rubbermaid container thats got a pretty normal setup.


----------



## CanadianAmphibian (Jul 27, 2006)

Some people put their frogs in the Rubbermaid anyway. You just don' t get a good view of them.


----------

